# Need some advice to get going



## Squatchbud (Dec 29, 2018)

Ok, so I want to go organic, but apparently it takes a long time to cook the soil. So what would be a good way to just get started until I can make my own soils? Is there a bale of somthing like pro mix and a basic pack of reliable nutes that would get the job done? I want to get started now but it seems like the organic soils and such will take me a while and I will have to wait a bit for that. Any advice that can get me started with a grow will be quite helpful.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2018)

@Squatchbud 

Fox Farm Ocean Forest  is a good organic soil, but just about organic soil will work.

I purchase many of my organic ammendments here.

https://www.kelp4less.com


----------



## umbra (Dec 29, 2018)

Bokashi and EM1 
http://www.teraganix.com


----------



## Squatchbud (Dec 29, 2018)

So that stuff is like the soil I would cook up if  made my own? The FF that is.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2018)

Yes


----------



## thegloman (Dec 30, 2018)

FF is great soil but the nutes don't last long. You'll need nutes after the first 6-8 weeks.
I've had home cooked super soil last the entire grow without any need to feed. I do however use a lot of compost tea.


----------



## Squatchbud (Dec 30, 2018)

thegloman said:


> FF is great soil but the nutes don't last long. You'll need nutes after the first 6-8 weeks.
> I've had home cooked super soil last the entire grow without any need to feed. I do however use a lot of compost tea.


I'm using it to make an organic soil recipe I found. Got the stuff to make compost tea as well.


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2018)

read this it will help make sense of what you are trying to do
microbeorganics.com


----------



## Squatchbud (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks umbra.


----------

